# Can anyone tell me the sex of these 2?



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

This is my first pair of frogs close to a year old anyone know if you can tell the sex?




























Taken with my phone its the only thing I have sorry to say :-/


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Can you take better pictures? Specially of their sides? It's kinda hard to tell from above


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

here are 2 more.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Sexing Auratus is extremely difficult. Usually its not until a male calls or a female becomes gravid that the differences become apparent. Even breeders like Sean Stewart will not guarantee sexes of Auratus for that exact reason. 

I have a group of 5 Mebalo that I want to sex but I cannot & have to play the waiting game to find out.

Beautiful frogs tho.

Good luck


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Do they make a noticeable call? There Panamanian Auratus someone told me I wont hear them call


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

You might not! 
My Mebalo are about 10mo old and I still haven't heard them call. I know someone else that has 2 groups of them & haven't heard any calling. A 2nd person said theyve heard theirs.
I guess you just have to keep your ears open


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Well this answered my question as well. I was looking for threads to reference for sexing my el cope auratus. Guess well both have to wait and find out. I have also heard that auratus calls are generally very quiet while a few have claimed to hear them 2-3 rooms away.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is a thread where I asked for help sexing my auratus. The 2 in the first pics turned out to be a pair with the larger one being female. The 2 in the subsequent pictures remain unknown and have since passed away. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/64331-sex-my-super-blues.html


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

papajuggalo said:


> Well this answered my question as well. I was looking for threads to reference for sexing my el cope auratus. Guess well both have to wait and find out. I have also heard that auratus calls are generally very quiet while a few have claimed to hear them 2-3 rooms away.


I've personally heard Nicaraguans ... they were pretty loud.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Some auratus are quiet, but one group of mine is fairly loud. They call at night frequently (about 10:00-11:00 PM) and I can hear it in another room since most other noises are silenced at night. It's kind of a raspy, metallic buzz. There are some calls on Mistking you can listen to so you know what to listen for. 
Easiest way to tell with auratus is size comparison I think. Females are bigger (longer and wider) if you compare them right next to an adult male.
I'm leaning toward two males or a pair since from some of the side shots, they look fairly streamlined/ thin built... but I can't say for sure. Females may show a more pear shaped belly.
Bryan


----------

